# Hot Dogs and Onions



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2009)

Hot Dogs and Onions 

hot dogs cut into circles (you may substitute bologna - sliced into thin strips)
onion - sliced thin in half moons
butter
tomato paste
Burgundy wine
salt - optional
ground black pepper
pasta - i like small shells - cooked and drained
Italian bread - optional

Fry hot dogs and onion (salt and pepper to taste) in butter till onions are soft and hot dogs are slightly brown and puffed. Add tomato paste to pan and enough water and wine till you have a sauce like consistency. Let come to boil and simmer 5 minutes. Serve over cooked pasta or you can just put in bowl and eat with Italian bread.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 30, 2009)

we had it without the pasta this time and just dipped bread. just as good!!


----------

